# Progesterone before fet??



## Stills (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi ladies
Hope you are all well quick question wondering if any of you can help. We have one blast left from our lady cycle which we are hVing transfered on Friday I have been on estrogen since af day 1 had had my mud cycle scan yesterday which was 8.1 write and told Eva who said it was perfect and start taking progesterone from today. I've never taken prog before until after transfer so am a little worried as the leaflet said it can bring on a bleed and shed the lining?? Can any of you shed any light? 
Apologies for the me post
Thank you
Xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Stills

I am scheduled for an FET transfer on Thursday and have been on progesterone support since Friday in accordance with my clinics instructions.

I will be having 2 5 day blasts transferred provided the thaw goes well (fingers crossed).

I understand that if you are having blasts transferred the progesterone needs to start 5days to one week before transfer as the medication we are currently taking is only oestrogen unlike a fresh cycle.

Sorry if this is not much help but the course of action you are following seems usual!

I hope that all goes well with your transfer and the 2ww with a successful outcome.

Pudding
X


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

You'd only bleed if you *stopped* taking the progesterone. To mimic a natural cycle, you need to take progesterone before the transfer, as your prog. levels normally would go up after ovulation. If you have a 3-day embryo frozen, you'd start 3-4 days before the transfer; if a 5-day embie, start 5ish days before; etc. Good luck!


----------

